# Which .40 Ammo?



## bendiezel (Apr 28, 2010)

Any recommendations on which .40 s&w ammo for a p229 is great? I've heard mixed reviews on which ammo is best but I figured you all would have the best opinions.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

It should eat any factory ammo just fine. WWB, Rem., L&B, ect.


----------

